# what made you a furry?



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 13, 2007)

csi lol, had no clue things like that existed, so i googled, saw VCL, then FA. sorry if this has already been posted(repeatedly(srry 4 my grammer))Already.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 13, 2007)

Blaze Darkarma =/


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 13, 2007)

Started RPing as one on AOL, then saw CSI and became more interested in the fandom. So, I jumped head over heels into the furry waters and I have enjoyed it ever since.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Mar 13, 2007)

First found the fandom while searching for some pictures of animals for a project or something. From there I ended up finding FA. But from there, I found my draconity from someone mentioning the term otherkin here. So I'm not really a furry anymore, but I like spending time here.


----------



## G.M. (Mar 13, 2007)

First I was in the Sprite comic business.  Just one of those nobodies who just did it for fun.  Eventually I found VCL, and I guess the rest is history.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2007)

I heard not shaving makes you rather furry.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess that one reason would have to be because I've always liked things relating to anthros (ex: video games like Star Fox). I actually had no idea there was a fandom until the infamous CSI "Fur and Loathing" episode. So I did some research and found out more about the fandom and realized that this was something for me.


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 13, 2007)

I woke up one morning and said, 

[size=xx-large]*"I AM A HAMSTER!!!!!!!"*[/size]





:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DuvalioProfaneth (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe I always was one but finally found out what I was when I saw my first pic of one other than common cartoon characters that is.


----------



## foxkun (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, lots from CSI - how weird.

For me, It was my boyfriend, who was into them. Strangely enough after getting into it I realised that the fodder was there all along. I've always liked furries and never really had anything against them. Turns out my brother was one, kinda sorta, but his characters were always catmorphs so I kinda figured. 

That and I think Disney and WB and other cartoons had A LOT to do with it. Then came the video games that all had furry stars (sonic, Star Fox, the like). And I played with stuffed animals when I was little (they had a band, it was awesome)

As to why I chose fox, well, I had decided a while back that if I were a furry I'd be rather smallish, omivorus, and spunky. Last year it just kinda hit me on the head that, duh, fox. That and I had a stuffed fox when I was little that was my all time absolute favorite wentwithmewhereeverIwent.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 13, 2007)

So four years ago, my friend told me about some little art site called Side7. Well, basically she mentioned it when introducing me to DeviantArt, and telling me "It's so much better than Side7". Well, I had no idea what that was, so decided to check out Side7. Anyway, I noticed one of the catagories was "furries", and had no idea what that meant, so i browsed that section, and came across several cool pictures, and thought "Wow, these are cool".

She also told me the site sucked because they censored the thumbnails of mature work. Well, I noticed some censored thumbnails and decided to click them. At the time, although the site had rules disallowing anything "porn", it seems those rules weren't so well inforced :/ And I thought "Wow, these people are kinda hot, but they have animal heads!" ...


Although now that I think of it, I remember drawing me and my best friend in Kindergarten as bat anthros, and I was somehow convinced that at the end of the year we would turn into bat anthroes and get married (and I would someone be a male bat anthro).  So I guess I can say I have been a furry since Kindergarten?  (It's strange when old memories like that suddenly come up)


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2007)

dA + Fchan


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 13, 2007)

I dunno, was it Fawn? Or Fifi?


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 13, 2007)

I really liked drawing animals and stuff, like WAY more than humans.  Animals were always much more fun to me, and I used to *cry* as a small child because I couldn't turn into one.

Then it turned out some of the people in the anime club I was drawn into at school were furries and I was introduced into the fandom. XD I thought it was so kickass that there were *animal people* and I wasn't alone in loving to draw that sort of thing.


----------



## 1337intellect (Mar 13, 2007)

[size=x-small]I enjoy the community.... furrs (in general) seem to be much more polite than other people.... Also, I first found out about them when doing some research for my..... it was probably my third RPG.... anyways, I've loved them ever since.[/size]


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 13, 2007)

Stumbling upon a furry artist + liking animals to begin with. Found out about the fandom after being asked if I was a furry by a friend of mine. Asked what it was, lead to forums, etc...you get the picture.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Robin hood+Sonic cartoons+LOTS of anthromorph cartoons growing up as a kid+chatrooms that had some furries poping in and out during 96 and 97 when I first started getting online+being called an animal for being so violent all the time :b


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, with all seriousness now........I really don't know why I am in the fandom. I guess because I draw anthro animals and I gotten sucked into the crowd of furries. I'm more or less just a fur fan who has a fursona for RP fun. I don't identify or take my fursona seriously. I don't even see myself as a furry. And to be honest, I'm a hamster because that was my middle school ribbing nickname I was given from school bullies. I thought it was funny and it became just a nickname and when the time came when I had to choose a animal for my fursona, I just picked a hamster. My animal or species isn't really special to me, like any fur with a fursona. I remember being an evil sadist to rodents in my early teens. I would drown mice stuck in glue traps, Peel off mice from glue traps and put them in jars with no holes until they suffocate, throw baby rats or mice in the hot coals in the BBQ, and I stepped on my sister's baby gerbil (now, that one was an accident but...meh!) so there isn't any love lost between me and rodents. I'm just an CYD/ ED fur fan who trolls and make fun of real furries. I'm just on FA to post art and I'm on the forums to chill out. I was here, too, to make fun of weenie furs but I am on my last warning.


----------



## yak (Mar 13, 2007)

I've always 'been an art appreciator, as far as i remember myself. Always lurking, always saving, always categorizing all the art i could get my hands on, way before i even got on the internet.
My liking of light-weight fantasy literature got me thinking of furries that a lot of such literature featured, so no wonder i was biased to begin with. That went on for ages....

Looking back now, i guess the biggest impact on myself getting involved in the whole furry scene was discovering the art of Amanda Kadatz (was being overly obsessed with dragons at that time,  so no wonder ). But it could have been anyone, to be honest.

*laughs* And man, did it open the flood gates for me. "Need to see more of such art", "need to find out more people that draw it", "need to get involved", "need to find a community, there's bound to be one somewhere on the internet", "OMG, look at that art... *drool-inducing awe*", "need to do something about it", etc.  I was literally obsessed or a month or two... Somewhere among all that hardly logical madness i stumbled upon FA, so here i am now. 

*hahaha* Stupid kid, if you only knew what that bloody VCL link would do to your life, if you only knew...   God, i'm so dumb


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 13, 2007)

Tom Jones did *shakes fist*


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I heard not shaving makes you rather furry.



win.

I guess i've been into it since the lion king and disney's robin hood, i just had no idea of such a thing as 'furry' or 'yiff' or any of that. 
then one day a couple of years ago I found some picture of this wolf guy jackin' it, and thought "wow..." so I delved further  (I can't remember HOW I came across that image)


----------



## tesfox (Mar 13, 2007)

The early sonic fandom (up to sonic adventure) was what I was really big into.  Endedup stumbling across a Furry MUCK (SPR) that had at one point a big Sonic RP going on, it was long dead when I showed up around late '99, I hung around, got really into it and violÃ .


----------



## Charem (Mar 14, 2007)

One day when I was 12, I was bored, curious, and had access to the Internet.  Bad combination.  I ended up on the Anime Transformation Archive, and saw a lot of people getting turned into misc. animals.  I was interested (for numerous reasons...) and looked into it more.  Eventually I realized I wanted to be like those people in the pics, turned into creatures.  And so it happened.  =3

And also because I'm an otherkin, but that just generally opens big debates.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 14, 2007)

Charem said:
			
		

> And also because I'm an otherkin, but that just generally opens big debates.



Eh, depends on who you're talking to.  (see my user Title)


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 14, 2007)

First thing that made me furry. Jeff Axer's stuff only lit it much more years after.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 14, 2007)

Cartoons... Heathcliff started it, Talespin sealed it.  Though I'm not really a furry by today's standard's, couldn't give a crap about fursuits or the lifestyle thing, or the RPing or anything do with the Redwall series.  In fact I don't even like most furry artwork anymore.  I'm one of those old-school cartoon guys.


----------



## dong (Mar 14, 2007)

Retrospectively, I've always tended towards things of that nature. My first conscious recollection: I was a _TMNT_ fanboy without even understanding what it was about. I also recall seeing _Biker Mice_...more recently stumbling across Furnation back in 2002 sealed the deal.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 14, 2007)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> csi lol, had no clue things like that existed, so i googled, saw VCL, then FA. sorry if this has already been posted(repeatedly(srry 4 my grammer))Already.


My girlfriend is a CSI freak, and she's never seen that episode before.  We want to see it so badly!

As for me, I've always loved anthro characters even when i was a little boy, especially the sonic characters (way before i even knew what anthro was).  I remember watching many disney movies and just loving all the characters they had.  I never wished i was one of them though, and i still dont, that's a little extreme for me.

If anyone is familier with YTMND, that website is what made me discover there was an entire fandom based on anthro characters.  I know it's not the coolest way to find out about it, considering most of the sites are there to make fun of furries, (i.e... "Furries have one weakness: Poachers")  but the next step was wikipedia, and i came to the conclusion that I definately fell under this category.  

In the mientime, there was another fetish of mine i was entertaining on the website http://www.deepsinking.org.  This was the first place I ever tried an RP, and it was such a shock to me to see people describing themselves with animal traits.  Part of me was thinking it was a little stupid, but the more i thought about it, the more i said to myself "You know, that seems kinda cool!  I wanna be furry!"

Before i even came to the conclusion that I was a furry, i was looking at the furry WAM artwork of Taral Wayne, and to me it was like a sensory overload.  I already loved quicksand, but i never thought of there being an amazing link between furries and quicksand... in my mind I was like "What could be better?" 

is there anything else i need to add to my epic story...?

no, im done...


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

I became a furry because of their reputation.  As a shock rocker, I must push MTV, and "normal" people away from me with my looks.  Then draw them back with my music.  I love the furry fandom, it's filled with wonderful people.  Many of these people can't handle their lives or trhe concept that people can be different though.  That is the same with any fandom, and I guess I'm using furrys to figure out what is even more taboo.  When i'm famous, I'll totally bash everything, furries, people, religion, sports, other music genres, my genre, and even people of different races in my music.  However, I have learned from my past mistakes, and the tastless trash who wrote Borat's mistakes.  You can't make fun of the obvious, that can be viewed as offensive.  What you do is you make fun of the tiny things of the culture, so you expose the culture instead of violently bashing it.  I will also write all of my song lyrics with no concern for grammer and spelling to repulse the grammer nazis out there. ^^  I became one of the community because I support anything that is different.  Anything.


----------



## CentariPheonix (Mar 14, 2007)

Numerous things. Tale Spin, Star Fox, Robin Hood, etc. 

Plus my good friend Jen. She got me involved in all this furry stuff.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

not a furry.
but intrested in the good arts :B 
not much really into the pornographic side of this fandom.
but doesn't mean I won't draw it xD 

'cause I'm awsome like pie ;DD <3


----------



## Sedit (Mar 14, 2007)

Ohh....interesting question indeed!

Well...I'm relatively new to the fandom, having only truly been aware of it for a about a year and a half now.  I discovered alot of artists through my DA account, which eventually led me to FA, and well, jumping right in from there.  Since then I pretty much draw anthro work almost exclusively now.

Heres where it gets interesting though!  Since I was a young boy of about 7-8 years old, maybe even back a lil' more, I ALWAYS kinda had this 'inner-self- vision of me as some kinda toon like anthromorph.  It changed through various stages of my life, and eventually led upto to my first true 'fursona' around the age of 13 (though this was the pre-internet for everybody dark ages of the early 90's so I had no idea there was a name, let alone a whole sub-culture with similar interests), who was a yellow hyena that looked like a bad rip-off of Tails from the Sonic games (apparently those games were a huge gateway for ALOT of us!) but there he was.  I spent most of my junior high and high school years drawing comics and whatnot of him and various other characters I created in this little mental universe I was building.  He, like my current fursona, was an extension of myself in many ways...similar physical and personality traits and whatnot...but the difference being is in my little illustrated world, he lived out all the things I wanted to do or be, but couldnt IRl due to timidness, fear, financial and social restraints, etc.  He was The Mask to my Stanley Ipkiss!  Now...I can only imagine how much fun I'd have had, and how many great friends I'd have made, knowing there were others willing to share this universe with me back than....but hey, better late than never!

Okay...some of this is incoherant rambling, but you get the idea.  I just thought it was interesting how I, in many ways was a part of this world before LOOOOONG before i knew it existed!


----------



## Sedit (Mar 14, 2007)

CentariPheonix said:
			
		

> Numerous things. Tale Spin, Star Fox, Robin Hood, etc.
> 
> Plus my good friend Jen. She got me involved in all this furry stuff.



oh hell yeah!!!

I wanted to be Baloo soooo bad....I even made cardboard planes in my youth, that I'd try to fit into!


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

Sedit said:
			
		

> CentariPheonix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one remembers Darkwing Duck? ):
he was my hero xD


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Eh, I prefered the Mighty Ducks...much cheesier...but my true heroes, based solely on their themesong: SWAT CATS


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

god yes DDD:
swat kats ftw <3

the badguys were my favorite 'cause they all looked cool :U

i love you plus moar ): <3


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

XD I'm on a roll XD

My favorite bad guy was the lizard dude, the giant purple people eaters (as I called them) made me laugh...and how they're killed is just as awesome as they were ^^


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

x3! 
i liked the crystal dude and that crazy midget that was orange 8D The time keeper or something like that.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

THE TIME KEEPER!!! Midgets were never so awesome in the history of evar!


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

xDD
orange skeleton kitty.
that's like

so orignal <3
i miss that show nao ):


----------



## Aikon (Mar 14, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> but my true heroes, based solely on their themesong: SWAT CATS



First or second season themesong?Â Â Both were good, though the second was much cooler IMO.Â Â 

They need to release SK on DVD.


----------



## China-Kitty (Mar 14, 2007)

I had to blame my enjoyment of animal cartoons like Bugs Bunny and Care Bears. X^) I actually never thought there are some adult stuff invovled until I saw the movie _Fritz the Cat_.

Funny thing is I had NEVER heard of the term "yiff" until I saw that infamous CSI episode.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 14, 2007)

lookign up boobies on search engines, then more hardcore porns, then some non PETA approved ponography and it was during this time I was blindsided by the MTV Sex 2k show about furries and I thought the vixen on the tele was sexy. Next thign you know I'm googling furry and looking around VCL till I come upon the artists Gideon, Furgeta, NightKrawler/NachT, and Jace and... I kinda got sucked in at that point but I did not come out of the fur closet/coatroom until my senior year of high school.


----------



## Sedit (Mar 14, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Eh, I prefered the Mighty Ducks...much cheesier...but my true heroes, based solely on their themesong: SWAT CATS



THAT was a great show!!!!

I miss it


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 14, 2007)

!! lol !! i just remebered what made it click, i was 7, channle surfin' saw a cartoon wathced and (i think it was anyway) madaline (srry if spelld wrong) in a kangaroo pouch XD, lol !! then it was csi that made me search for VCL the FA. LOL hehehe... 

im sick, laughter is the best medicine,and then theres tylenol, buckleys,nyquile,peniciline,ether,dayquile,sleep,chicken soup, drawing, and so on


----------



## furry (Mar 14, 2007)

My username.


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 15, 2007)

Probably having grown up watching a lot of cartoons with anthro characters in them. Tiny Toons, Samurai Pizza Cats, Robin Hood, for example. That and playing a ton of video games with such characters. Bubsy was probably my favourite. XD The title was even "Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind". So what does that tell you? Later on, playing the Pokemon games had some effect as well.

Then, when I was about 16 or so, started poking around Furcadia and the like. Finding the adult aspects of the fandom and all that.. Went through various characters until I realized just how twitchy I was in real life and how I would flail if people touched me: kind of like a squirrel. So that's where the squirrel chara came from. ...I don't consider it a spiritual thing or anything like that. Just a chara I like to write with.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Mar 15, 2007)

Good 'ol DA I guess, although like most I always loved animals as a kid, I hated dolls and would only play with my little plastic animals. I had a foot long realistic-style plastic crocodile named (ever so appropriatly) Crocky, which I would take with me everywhere for about a year and a half. I would drag him round the shops on his leash 

And, like so so so many others, I went through my wolf phase when I was probably 11, absoulty adoring them, learning everything I could and watching everything i could. 

These days, furryness aside, I am a massive bird nut, and have been for about 6 years now.

I guess that explains my furryness and fursona


----------



## Seto Ashura (Mar 15, 2007)

Text-based roleplay.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 15, 2007)

Sedit said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lime Wire

>.>
<.<

Just a suggestion


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 15, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Sedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pirate!?!?!!#%!

*dramatic pose*

....

why not xDD then there's youtube :B! <3


----------



## Coffee (Mar 15, 2007)

Anime catgirls made me furry.


THEM BITCHES BE A GATEWAY DRUG I SWEAR


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 15, 2007)

China-Kitty said:
			
		

> I had to blame my enjoyment of animal cartoons like Bugs Bunny and Care Bears. X^) I actually never thought there are some adult stuff invovled until I saw the movie _Fritz the Cat_.
> 
> Funny thing is I had NEVER heard of the term "yiff" until I saw that infamous CSI episode.



Ah yes, Fritz the Cat, good ol' 70's yiff....


----------



## tacticalsnake (Mar 15, 2007)

Well... 
I'm not sure that I ever 'became' a furry, as it were, I just was one. I mean that, I had all the 'traits', such as with my interests and concerns.. ie, If it wasn't with animals, it wasn't worthwhile; I've nearly gotten into fights with DMs who didn't want to let me play beast races or take lycanthrope templates (why do you want to do that, they'd say, and I'd reply, Because humans are BORING! D: ); etc. I didn't know about the community aspect until much much later, though, when I got to college and some of my friends were like, HAY IZ U A FURRY 2?? And I was like, LOL WHUT?

Yeah. Although how I escaped realising this when I was doing stuff like looking up furry porn, using furnation, playing in Pokemorph RPGs, hanging around message boards for Redwall, etc, I really don't know. 

Of course, I still feel awkward in the community because I'm all like DURR FAN ARTS LOL and not really doing anything like I used to, which was all furry art, all the time. :<


----------



## Magica (Mar 15, 2007)

101 Dalmatians, then The Lion King, then Balto.  This is when I still used my wolfdog character.  Don't remember what made me decide to be a dragon, though I've always like them.

My now dead duck anthro was based on Ducktales.


----------



## orena (Mar 16, 2007)

Friends at college introduced me to the anthro art on DA, and I began drawing it too. At that point all of my art was clean, it never really occurred to me to draw porn. The I saw VCL and was turned on by some of the art I saw there, so that lead me to the art I make today. 

Although I don't know if I would consider myself furry. I'm sure a lot of people would say that I am based on the art I draw. But my persona is a demon, with a human face, not an anthropomorphic animal. Although I hang out with the furs more because the fetishes I'm into are more accepted by the furry community then by fantasy artists. 

Then again, as a child I would run around the school yard playing a game I called dragons where I would pretend to be a dragon. Then I would go home and dress my plastic dinosaurs in Barbie clothes. So maybe I was a fur from the beginning.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 16, 2007)

otherkin-ism
and the want to be different and unique.

and plus I wanted to draw, WHICH I STILL DO BUT CAN'T FIND THE TIME!! 

and also, I don't think I label as "furry" hence I am a scalie...but, if what I heard is right and this whole "lifestyle" is actually jsut a fetish, then well, I want to be called a "Science Fiction Artist."  or a "Herpetologist" or "Future Field Biologist."  heck I've even done some graphic designing on Second Life, which to me is fun.  

But heck, I hate the Human Labeling system.  It puts people into groups instead of "people."  I am Kevin, I am unique, and that is what makes me Kevin.  I do not want to be known as, "That weird guy," or "scalie" I want to be known as me for what I create for the earth, not what I am.  *re-reads post* ARGh... why can't I ever put into words what I am trying to say?


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> otherkin-ism
> and the want to be different and unique.
> 
> and plus I wanted to draw, WHICH I STILL DO BUT CAN'T FIND THE TIME!!
> ...



ah dude your names Kevin? 
trip out xDD
mine's Kevyn too B: only with a y <3 and i'm a chick..
fuckin' awsome <_>


----------



## tacticalsnake (Mar 16, 2007)

orena said:
			
		

> Then I would go home and dress my plastic dinosaurs in Barbie clothes. So maybe I was a fur from the beginning.



Sounds pretty hot


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2007)

To be perfectly honest, the main reason I reject the furry label is because it's too large an umbrella to really mean anything to me - except being lumped in with a lot of shit you want nothing to do with. But I am a fan of anthros. Always have been, and always will be, which is why for now, I'm tolerating furries.

I'm really a therianthrope, but I discovered the furry fandom and the were-community around the same time. It was some time in 1997 when I was doing a search for werewolves on several different search engines (there was no Google back then). I don't exactly remember what the first furry site I visited was, but Temple of Luna was one early source of links to other artists I recall. Furnation was the first furry community I ever actually tried to get involved with. Between the forum, chatroom and the content of most of the userpages, I got turned off pretty quick and stuck mostly to the were community for a few years.

I thought about giving furry another chance around 2005, when I started taking my art more seriously. The were community is a much smaller potential fanbase, but if you get noticed in the furry fandom, you'll eventually get noticed by the were community. But I had to do my research, make sure this wasn't going to be a decision I would regret, personally or professionally. That's when I found out about Crush Yiff Destroy and Wikifur. Those were some pretty good resources. They showed me that there are infact furries out there with values similar to mine (which *y'all* would probably call "(C)onservative" but where *I* come from is called *common sense*).

Yerf had been one of the few furry sites I had any measure of respect for, so I posted a bit of art for critique there. This was after the first crash. I knew it would take a while to get on their good side, so I stuck it out on the forums but when all the politicking became apparent, I said fuck it. I was on the fence about joining FA at that time, and it was Yerf's instability that made the decision easier. I had to post art somewhere, and it would've been nice to be part of an art community that respects family values and professionalism, but the truth is there's people like that here. I just have to work a little harder to find them.

Right now, I'm doing the best I can to separate my "furry" art and identity from my "professional" art and identity. And it sucks that some of us have to do that, but hey, some peoples "freedom of speech" is more important than not being blackballed by the entire fucking world. More power to ya, but the Walt Disneys, Don Bluths and Chuck Joneses of the world, the people responsible for a great deal of the shit the fandom was founded on had much broader horizons than what we're seeing here.


----------



## themocaw (Mar 16, 2007)

To show you just how fucked up I am, I felt my first stirrings of adolescent sexuality watching Gadget Hackwrench jump into a coffee-mug hot tub with Chip, Dale, and Monterey Jack.  So that's probably where it started.

I didn't really find out about "furry culture" until I was looking for a decent Final Fantasy MUCK and found this one called Southern Cross which was a cross between FF and Furry.  I was all, "WTF, animal people?" and then later wound up thinking, "WTF, that's kinda hawt."

The MUCK wound up dying due to drama with the head admin and some lower-ranked admins and the owner of the server, but I hear it's back up again somewhere.  In any case, that's where I first asked the question, "Hey, WTF is yiffing?"

I've never been the same since then. ;_;


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

for me it was kinda forced by my family

Loved playing Star Fox.

Raised by foxes.(lol not really but I wish i was)

My parents loved animals so I've always loved animals.

My sister is an artist so when i started i did all my work as anthro.

Then i found out about Transfur.

I can go on forever but i have an appoinment with Dragonforce to withhold.


----------



## Hakar (Mar 17, 2007)

The Animals of Farthing Wood made me fall in love with foxes, and Eric Schwartz' art cd made me realise I could be one without living in a hole in the ground without internet access.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Mar 17, 2007)

Cub Scouts.


----------



## NinjaFox (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it was when I was looking for some pictures of animals from google. Don't remember exactly why


----------



## DavidN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hakar said:
			
		

> The Animals of Farthing Wood



Someone else who used to watch it! That was an absolutely traumatic programme - I can't think of any other children's series that had that number of major characters killed off throughout the story. It's a wonder I didn't grow up to be a vegetarian...


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 17, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> ...In any case, that's where I first asked the question, "Hey, WTF is yiffing?"
> 
> I've never been the same since then. ;_;



Yeah, that'll do that to ya...


----------



## DavidN (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that I think about it, the first time I remember being fascinated with an anthro character was Dangermouse.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

When i was in grade skool I did noting but drawe een though my high skool days, the human shape got boaring by grade 8 so looking on the net i found an artist by the name of Amber and have byn falowing her webcomic DMFA for all these years, so i bleame her for inspiering me


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 18, 2007)

cool, i didn't know how infamous the csi episode was, and how many people responded to this thread


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Hakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can I. I'll never forgive them for killing the little Mole dude.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 18, 2007)

They didn't, did they?  I was looking it up on Wikipedia the other week (each character page has a separate "Demise" section!) and found myself still vastly upset to discover all the characters that died after the first series when I stopped watching it.


----------



## calaverx11 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm amazed and somewhat disheartened no one else mentioned this, though I could just be a little too old-school:

Captain Bucky O'Hare and the Toad Wars.

I had recurring dreams about a white cat-woman from outer space trying to take me back to her home planet for various reasons--nothing sexual, as I was too young to appreciate that kind of stuff. That didn't come until several years and half a puberty later, when my friend Steve introduced me to FurryMUCK. I started out as a black gryphon named Raptor, but after only a few weeks I changed my name to Calaver and became a demonic black panther...then just a plain ol' panther.


----------



## Drakee (Mar 18, 2007)

I was a comic/anime person, who liked drawing weredragons, and then eventually found out about furry art and such and eventually got into it =3


----------



## Roarey Raccoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Miles Prower made me furry. I was damn near obsessed with the little fluff ball when I was a kid. I've loved furry characters ever since, and when I found out about the fandom, I concluded I must be a furry. It's 'progressed' since then XP.


----------



## Torvus (Mar 18, 2007)

Other furries.

I was already drawing monsters and werewolves... obsessively, and one day I got online with my second hand computer with 14k modem while my dad and stepmom were out (this was... 4, 5 years ago).  My mission was to find others like me.  Soon I found VCL and Inflation Nation... and began the process of 'fitting in' and conforming.

I've only recently began finding myself again.


This sh** is contagious.


----------



## Razzor (Mar 18, 2007)

Looking for porno of dragons...  Eventually I stumbled on to the fandom


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

Razzor said:
			
		

> Looking for porno of dragons...  Eventually I stumbled on to the fandom


lawl. Getting straight to the point eh?


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 18, 2007)

What made me a furry? Well it something that suddenly pop out from my mind. It could have some explanation because i love animals and i love to watch Disney movies or series where animals talk our language. Its something that made me think if this was possible, it would surely be something nice and fun becayse you talk with them and they talk to you, being friends, and etc.etc. Thats is all


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 26, 2007)

Roarey Raccoon said:
			
		

> Miles Prower made me furry. I was damn near obsessed with the little fluff ball when I was a kid. I've loved furry characters ever since, and when I found out about the fandom, I concluded I must be a furry. It's 'progressed' since then XP.



MORE TO THE POWER OF TAILS!!!


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 26, 2007)

Started a really long time ago, back around in 93 I began to have a vivid imagination about anthro characters.  I would say movies like Disneys Robin Hood got things started and National Geographic specials.  From there it just went on and I started looking for images when I first got internet access back in 97.  Could not tell anyone back then or now unfortunately... especially when I started getting into the adult artwork.  Yes, ive done the whole Google Images thing for animals and then some... meh it floats my boat... it's what I like.

Don't even know what the CSI special is, but I don't watch TV lately so that might explain it


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 26, 2007)

Roarey Raccoon said:
			
		

> Miles Prower made me furry. I was damn near obsessed with the little fluff ball when I was a kid. I've loved furry characters ever since, and when I found out about the fandom, I concluded I must be a furry. It's 'progressed' since then XP.



I think he made a lot of people become furries...  Everyone still loves him.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Mar 26, 2007)

What made me furry eh? hmmm  I'd ahve to say Discovery chanel.  I wached it alot as a kid and when I started ummm 'being alone with myself' for whatever reason I was imagining anthro characters instead of real humans most of the time.  It took me about 8 years after that all- continualy hiding my love for furries and I would never search the net for aything like that, I was to scared I'd get caught and I guess i was still trying to supress it in myself- began to actually find a forum and realise I might just not be alone.  Previouse to that, I had met my mate, and he hs supported me though all this 'self discovery' I've done over the last few weeks.  How I specifically came to love dragons, and I guess, in essence become a scaley? I honestally can't say, there just so darn sexy! I've been drawing them since shortly after I discovered my love for furs, again about 7-8 years ago, and they have, for whatever reason, been most frequent in my fantasies.


----------



## DioDraco (Mar 26, 2007)

as for me, it started in high school the strongest, though even as a young child I woul day dream about turning myself into an animal, usually a cat, so i could be graceful, and quick, and cause cats were fun and pretty...usual child thoughts.  that went off and on through high school, never entirely leaving, a pier [dunno if he was himself a furry] drew furry art, I was enchanted by it, attracted to his style after some time, I'd found what I was looking for, since I knew little about his art style, only the word anthropomorphism floating around, found macrophile eventually after a few strings of luck with rabbit valley comics...

and the rest as they say so often, is cabbage...I mean history.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Mar 27, 2007)

Strangely enough, I've always known about furries and the entire culture around them. I was a strange little girl, but charming too. But at age 7, or 10, I didn't have any intrest in doing anything other than what I was doing, having fun and watching life fly past outside the car windows. As a kid I loved animals, people, plants, water, rocks... There was no limit to my love. (Unless you were trying to eat me, then I didn't love you and you were delt with accordingly.) 

As I grew up I consistantly watched cartoons; Swatt Cats, Biker Mice from Mars, Ducktales, Talespin, Disney movies, if there were talking animals I was there. And then the ever popular Sonic games, and the less popular but still fun Biker Mice one. All the while I'd been drawing, apparently I've been drawing since I could get my hands on a pencil! And then the cat ears when I got to highschool... It's something I've always been somewhat a part of even if it wasn't an active desire. Or a desire I acted on. One of the two.

All in all, I don't really think of myself as anything more than "me". If you'd like to pin me down and see what headings I fall under, by all means do so. But I'm not doing it, there's things to do!Â Â


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 27, 2007)

I grew up around anthro characters  I'd watch Looney Tunes, Tom&Jerry, and such all day long as a kid. My favorite games have always had Anthro characters, I love anthro art, and i like to RP a wolf, and i've drempt of being one of them too, so i concluded i must be at least somewhat of a furry  I spend a lot of my Druid time on WoW in cat/bear forms harassing my guildies (threatening to bite them/tackling/sniffing/licking/ect.)


----------



## XIII (Mar 28, 2007)

Probably all those old looney tunes.
Plus I've always like anthro characters.


----------



## edvixen (Mar 28, 2007)

Well... i was into anime at first. Then i drew cat girls (i kick myself everyday for being a half breed....) and started to dive more into the "furry" thing. but the past three or four years i've been really getting at the furry side of me, and it's been great ever since :3


----------



## foxy (Mar 29, 2007)

It all began in 1992:


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

foxy said:
			
		

> It all began in 1992:



Dang it he stole my answer! (1995 btw)
well my character isn't a furry or a scaly(he's a reploid) But i'm sure obsessed with both! =D


----------



## Sulacoyote (Mar 29, 2007)

I kind of got into it when I joined an RPG on IRC that took place in a sort of anthro/furry setting. Made a coyote character and.. Well, it just took off from there.


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 30, 2007)

In no particular order:

-The Starfox series
-The Sonic series
-Rocko's Modern Life
-The Angry Beavers
-Disney movies & cartoons
-Jak & Daxter

...and of course, it was all truly made possible by: THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## Bane (Mar 30, 2007)

Me? Most likely years build up of imagination that I had to release onto some sort of story or creation, with a little help of replacing people with furries. Thats what made the great idea XD.


----------



## Calbeck (Apr 1, 2007)

Because the art is original, the concept is cool, and Ken Mitchroney drew "Space Ark".Â Â Funny stuff!

Also, unicorns kick ass.Â Â Unicorns with guns and battle armor kick MORE ass. Unicorns with guns and battle armor who serve the city as anti-demon police (ala Christina "Smudge" Hanson's "Bureau of Mana Investigation") kick THAT MUCH MORE ass. -


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Digimon came to my country around 1999, the first series.
Watched some of it, joined a fan board.
A guy on the fanboard there I'm still on good terms with showed me digimon porn XD.
Saw male Rena porn and liked it - leading to discovery of me being bi <3....in part...
so I started writing digimon porn.
On DaD, the site i submitted porn to, another author introduced me to a whiny emo fur.
Whiny emo fur introduced me to a furry message board and that was it XP.


----------



## The Lone Nomad (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd say there wasn't one point where I became a furry. Officially and by definition, I called myself a furry and identified with the subculture in 2002-2003 when I was 15-16. I started looking up The Lion King forums on the internet because I had grown this brand new fascination with lions that seemed to explode out of nowhere. From there on I started to learn what a furry was and that I had been one all my life. I didn't fit the classic definition so much, and still don't. I enjoy anthropomorphic characters but my interested and my art surround characters that are of their original animal form but have human like mannerisms and speech. 

I had always been a furry and would pretend I was an animal all the time and would play make-believe in that sense with my friends. I would only draw animals. I took a "break" per se when I discovered anime which was surprisingly helpful in getting me to understand the anatomy of people and I grew from drawing anime characters to more realistic people. Anime became distasteful to me rather quickly in a once you've seen one you've seen them all kind of way and I started to grow back into my great interest and love for animals, I had to start learning their anatomy as well. But here I am today, trying to integrate animal and human into the Sphinx body 

How I became a Sphinx is another story though


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 1, 2007)

The old "Choose Your Own Adventure" books. Paticulary the "Throne of Zeus" (had a dolphin TF) and "Journey To Stonehenge" (had a rabbit TF) as well as Pinocchio.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 2, 2007)

I've always loved this stuff (I loved Tails as a kid, might be why), but I never really knew there was a culture behind it.  I always loved animal, but I was obsessed with rats in middle school, and got made fun of because of it.  In high school I began to suppress it because I wanted to fit in (despite this, I still found Krystal from the then upcoming Starfox Adventures very attractive XP), until we got to watch the Spanish version of The Lion King in Spanish class, and I fell in love again.  

I then went through this whole "rediscovering your childhood" stage, and I got really into Sonic again.  I became big on drawing anthro art in high school,  but I always wished there were more serious, adult oriented stuff out there rather than just Disney movies and Saturday morning cartoons (I don't mean porn).  Then one (I was in college by then) I was bored, so I started reading the FAQ on VGCats, and I saw the part about furries.  I looked it up on wikipedia, and I got really excited that there was entire group out there with similar interests.  

After that, I found some old issues of Albedo Anthropomorphics (Command Review #1), and the fact that it was a serious science fiction with anthropomorphic characters basically sold me, and I branched out to find more things like it.

That was about a year ago, so yea, I'm kinda new to the fandom, but here I am.


----------



## Lord Eon (Apr 2, 2007)

Honestly, I think I'm the same as Roarey and Foxy. If not Tails himself, then it was certainly the Sonic cartoons and the comics (not so much the games early on), that first set me walking on the furry path. Most of my childhood artwork was Sonic fanart; I used to draw my own (fairly crappy) Sonic comics for several years, until I just started drawing pictures of characters instead and started developing my drawing style and creating my own characters, almost all of whom were furries.

In contrast with other people's stories, however, there wasn't much else in my early years that I'd say really contributed to my becoming a furry (or, at the very least, realising that I'm one). Sure, I watched Duck Tales, Tail Spin, Rescue Rangers, Bonkers, Rupert Bear, Garfield & Friends, Heathcliff, and all the other furry cartoons of the early 90's, but I just don't think they contributed. For me it really was just the Sonic franchise in the beginning. 

Since discovering the Internet, however, I've discovered furry art. Most notably, I'd say that the artists on Team Artail (in particular Rina Cat and T2) inspired me to draw more myself, to create my own characters, and to develop my own artistic skill (if you can call it that). After that came the furry webcomics, the biggest of which I would say is Ozy & Millie. That one has definitely contributed to my realistion of my own furriness, although probably on a more subconscious level. The other thing that discovering the Internet led to was, of course, discovering forums where I met other like-minded people, and that has definitely been a big contributor.  

Nevertheless, identifying myself (indirectly) as a furry began quite a while before I even knew there was a furry fandom. Initially, I simply believed that 'furry' referred to furry characters, not people who enjoy furry artwork and the furry subculture in general. I had to be told about the fandom by a friend to understand what it was exactly and from that point I gradually realised that I too appear to a part of that fandom, although I spent a lot of time reflecting on the question of "am I or aren't I?" since then. 

But I created my fursona and RPed with it long before then; hell, I had my first yiff before I knew what the furry fandom was. So, at some point within the last couple of years, I've settled on the conclusion that, yes, I am a furry. But it's more of an internet thing with me, since I only know one other furry IRL, and I wouldn't expect others to understand. I have one RL friend who knows I'm a furry, but he's open minded enough to know that I don't just want to have sex with Krystal.


----------



## Visimar (Apr 2, 2007)

What made me a furry? To be completely honest...SSBM did. I didn't know what the word 'furry' meant, or even heard of it, until some time later (Even though I already made anthropomorphic characters beforehand, two of which are the only ones remaining that are active). Bowser was so hot. @_@


----------



## Lord Eon (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, I forgot to mention that listening to 2 the Ranting Gryphon over the last couple of years provided me with a good deal of encouragement to recognise myself as a furry. His various rants about elements of the furry fandom helped to convince me that it would be a generally neat thing to be part of.


----------



## Tavish (Apr 2, 2007)

Back in the childhood days of Disney, I was interested just about anything anthro. I remember the Digimon days and falling head over heals for Biyomon... No idea why. 

I always an interest in anthros in general. About a summer or two ago I remember watching some sex show on Fetishes (Not the dirty type of show, the education type) and one of the fetishes they had was fur. Of course while I was watching it I was mostly "O_O Holy crap I'm not alone" and well it just grew from that, the internet was a help in finding people like me.. Like this forum for example.  I never REALLY got into the fandom till about a few month ago though.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, iÂ´m a furry since a can feel. I ever felt misunderstood in the "ReaL" society so i searched it first i dicoverd vlc and foxxfire and at least fa and this is the best site i found, so i decided after a while( 2 month) to join the site and well here i am.


----------



## Tinintri (Apr 6, 2007)

A friend introduced to me to furcadia and I had no idea what it was.  So then I just kept playing and slowly adapted to the world of the furries.  Furres are generally more accepting than most and I can talk to my furry friends about anything and everything, where as my real life known friends I can't.

I became a furry because I found out it's okay to not conform and furries agreed.


----------



## Danius (Apr 8, 2007)

*RE: what made you a furry?*

I'm not a furry. :lol: 8)

But...

I became otherkin when I took souls other than my own into this body. I eventually realized the present state is only an illusion, or a drastically incomplete observation, at best. And I almost realized I am all beings... Such a realization is an awful load to bare.

So that's why I relate to all "animals" now on such personal-scale, because we are not separate. <3


----------



## Violet (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not a furry either, I don't really classify myself as one. However I am extremely close with my friends who are furry, and I can understand why they are furry.

As for myself: I enjoy art that is something other than the bog standard human. I enjoy that you guys are able to express yourselves in a subculture that is really quite nice (boo to those who can't take it, assholes).

I also like animals, and I share a close bond with my cat whom I've cared for, for 8 years so yeh :F. I'm attuned to furry-ism, but I'm not a furry.


----------



## Zoaerven (Apr 8, 2007)

I have some issues calling myself a furry. :'D I think it's mostly the negative stigma that I would not be proud to have nailed to me were I to call myself a furry.

I'm a fantasy and anthropomorphic artist. I have a sort of anthropomorphic persona. I don't identify with real world animals, though. Nor is my anthro persona part any real world animal, even if the design is partially inspired by one or more of them. I find a lot of 'furries' have a connection to a specific earthly animal, which is why I make that point.

When I was 15-ish my boyfriend at the time was all into furry. I had no idea what the hell it was until he showed me VCL (lol, underage b& ). And then he urged me to create a fursona, which I did after finding a character I liked and basing it off of that. (I wish I knew who it was, but it doesn't matter so much any more since that initial fursona mutated in the last 5 years in a crazy way to what my current persona is.)

So, I've always had roots in the furry fandom, and my classmates like to tease me by calling me either a furry or a furfag (x'D), but I still don't consider myself one.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh man, I almost forgot! Ronnie Raccoon... that was a good strip back in the day.


----------



## CuB Hyena (Apr 9, 2007)

Hm, I think I was around eight or nine years old.

I just drew animals more than humans at that age. Then when Gargoyles came out, I was finding my inner fur. At first I was a cross breed, of timber wolf and black panther. I made my own little club called Mad Mutants (group of girls). And the Bad Mutants (a group of boys, who didn't know they were in their own club  ) would battle for playing turf.

But, when I got into high school, I saw a picture of a Striped Hyena. And I fell in love. *sighs* But, I feel like the fur (wolf/panther) is my inner demon, named FeArles (prounced Fearless). I have a story about FeArles on my FA account.


----------

